
Show HN: View Top 10 posts on HN, Reddit, Medium every day, week and month - timqian
http://www.timqian.com/my-headline
======
lucb1e
The thing I'm always missing on Reddit and HN is a sliding scale to tweak the
time dropoff factor. For example I've been busy and check Reddit for the first
time in four days. Ideally I'd see the most important stuff of the past 4
days, but the algorithm for "best" is not configurable and I roughly see
what's hot today.

Another example is a thoroughly boring lesson where you just keep hitting
refresh and all the links are purple already. Here I'd slide the scale to
"what's new in the past 5-30 minutes?"

On reddit you can go for top posts of the day/week/month/year/alltime already
and HN can do the same via the search feature. What I can't select is a
granularity of less than a week and either longer or shorter than a day, and
this website can't do that either, so for me at least this site has no use.

I'm not saying you (OP) should build this. It's more of a shout out to the
community in general, perhaps someone has tips (e.g. an app that can do this)
or someone agrees and happens to know a reddit admin and tells them... just my
thoughts. That's why I'm posting this, not to make you change this site ;)

By the way, it might just be me, but the background... is more of a
foreground, at least when I try to look at the website it jumps out
immediately.

~~~
emir_
That's something that Digg did well. You could click "top today/24
hours/week/x days" and you would see the submissions with most diggs in 24
hours/week/days/etc.

~~~
lucb1e
But why not make it a sliding scale, where you can pick the past 17.3 minutes
if you wish to do so?

~~~
iLoch
Might be because it requires more complex database querying and/or is less
cacheable.

~~~
milcron
Still... I'm unhappy with the current selection of offerings.

Reddit lets you see the top posts from the past: hour, day, week, month, year,
all time.

Going from one month to a whole year is a huge jump! And personally I almost
never look at top posts from the past hour.

I would love to see top posts from the past 3-months and 6-months.

------
crisopolis
GitHub part is so flawed... because FreeCodeCamp inflate their popularity by
__requiring __during onboarding for the user to star their repository yet
keeping them at the top. It 's like if I told everyone to vote up my Hacker
News posts... and gave them the link to do it and GitHub has no remedy for
that inflation.

~~~
sant0sk1
This is why we recently retired FreeCodeCamp from Changelog Nightly[^1]. It
was in the Top Starred list each and every night for months on end.
Impressive, but not very interesting.

[1]: [https://changelog.com/recent-improvements-to-changelog-
night...](https://changelog.com/recent-improvements-to-changelog-nightly/)

------
andersonmvd
Good job. Btw, there is a similar project here:
[http://reader.one/](http://reader.one/) (lol, just got a downvote)

~~~
jschulenklopper
Well, that Reader One (One Reader?) only seems to show the current top N posts
of a couple of popular sites (Hacker News, Product Hunt, Reddit, Slashdot,
Designer News, Lifehacker, ...). Is there a (hidden) feature to show the top
posts on a daily, weekly or monthly level?

~~~
andersonmvd
I don't think so. It's not my project either. It was featured months ago on
product hunt and since then I didn't notice any update on the app.

------
rayalez
Awesome! You should really create a daily/weekly/monthly newsletter and rss
feeds, I think it would be really valuable.

How did you compile the top medium posts? Do they have an API?

~~~
timqian
For Medium, I just fetch this link( medium.com/top-stories) and get top 10
links every day

------
basch
i have not found anything more powerful than panda for this kind of thing, its
the perfect mix of customization and preconfiguration.

[http://usepanda.com/app/](http://usepanda.com/app/)

~~~
haskal
I got here through Panda.

This app/plugin is well done.

------
jschulenklopper
It's only for Hacker News, but Colin Parcival daily posts the top 10 HN posts
on [http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-
daily/). It lacks your feature to show the top posts on a weekly or monthly
level (and more sources), which are cool features. (I'm not a big fan of the
UI style thought.)

Then there's also "hckr news", [https://hckrnews.com/](https://hckrnews.com/),
which shows the top 10 or top 20 per day, or the top 50% of every six hours.
But also that one is just for Hacker News.

------
ramblerman
Great concept.

But ditch the hideous background. It may be just me, in which case ignore
this, but I would expect more people to be put off by it.

------
jwebb99
I don't like having blocks of headlines all over the screen. It kind of
reminds me of a web portal from the 90s. I think something like
[http://reader.one/](http://reader.one/) (mentioned by another user on this
page) provides a more readable interface.

------
timqian
For people who are interested in the raw JSON data and how I get them. The
JSON files and the'crawler' is also opensourced on github:
[https://github.com/timqian/my-headline-
crawler](https://github.com/timqian/my-headline-crawler)

------
saq
Great service! Good work but What is that backgound? HUrts my eyes in kind of
funny way

------
brudgers
Curious if this was built to "scratch your own itch."

~~~
lilyqian
Yes, This site is built for quickly view headlines in the programmer world
when I don't have time browse site by site

~~~
rrecuero
Solid. I have built something similar for myself, I was wondering about
feeding a subset to Pocket

------
ruler88
You know what would be cool, if you can have an email list going and send
these out on the daily basis to your users.

------
vassilevsky
Really like the site. But you need to work on html entity decoding :)

------
Eclyps
Sadly it doesn't seem to go back further than April 2016 :(

~~~
elliottcarlson
The author could seed it back with a HN dump like
[https://github.com/alixaxel/dump.HN](https://github.com/alixaxel/dump.HN)

------
KaoruAoiShiho
Whoa. Thanks for showing me v2ex. Cool!

------
mraleman
Sounds like a good way to read average articles and reinforce a filter bubble,
click bait titles, and bike-shedding.

